# fisheye in lightroom C&C



## camera obscura (Oct 30, 2010)

I just discovered that LR corrects barrel distortion with one click. That means I don't _have_ to buy a wide angle lens or PT Lens. I still may buy a 24mm wide lens but I definitely don't need PT Lens (even though it's only $25). I just have to buy Light Room (I'm still using trial).

#1 Two Sides of a Building







#2 In An Almost Flat Field (that dot in the upper left is...)






The Moon






I realize #2 is still distorted. I'm working on that. So, as B&W's, how are they?


----------



## fokker (Oct 30, 2010)

Not sure I understand what you're meaning here. What focal length were these taken at and what did you do to correct/distort them?

As far as B&W images go they lack contrast and a large part of the sky is blown out. As far as images in general go they are just not that interesting.


----------



## timbearden (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm confused too....shouldn't a wider lens cause more barrel distortion?    As per b&w, they appear to grey for my taste.


----------



## Blake.Oney (Oct 30, 2010)

I believe he is just pointing out that LR can fix the barrel distortion of his fisheye lens with one click. It does help the distortion a lot, but it won't fix it completely.


----------



## camera obscura (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes, Blake has it right. Pardon me for being unclear. I just clicked on Enable  Profile Corrections and LR automatically found my lens and un-fisheyed  it lol.

The EXIF data says "Focal Length = 105/10 mm ===> 10.5 mm."

Here is the original of 2...






Thanks for the insight on them as B&W. I shall go back to the proverbial drawing board. :mrgreen:


----------



## o hey tyler (Oct 30, 2010)

graffer said:


> I saw his huge image resolution, how can? just one click?
> 
> thanks share, i like the angle pictures



wat


----------

